# How to cut a part from a video



## nyxdr4life

hello, my name is Jose and my problem is, that i recorded a video with a video camera but i want to cut a part of it.. the reason i want to cut a part of it, is because i have to send the video to my grandma, and there is somebody in the video that my grandma cant seee, lolz... please help me..

thank you.


----------



## zuluclayman

If you have Windows you will have Windows Moviemaker (look for it in "start" > "programs") - you can use this to edit your video footage. I only have the XP version so am not sure if all the commands etc. are in the same place in the Vista version. Import your video to the collections area using the task pane on the left hand side then drag it to the timeline. There you can drag the playhead (little line thingy that moves along with your video) to where you want to cut out the offending bit. Use the "split clip" command from the "clip" drop down menu and split the clip. Then move the playhead to where you want the movie to start again and split the clip again. You can then select the part of the movie you don't want (the new clip you have created) and delete it. You can apply transitions between the clips, add music/audio commentary etc as you wish then convert it to a file format that grandma can play and send it away without grandma seeing your mysterious person (girlfriend perhaps?).


----------

